

Crowdsourced Cinema: Now You Can Pick What Plays at Your Local Theater - thwest
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2012/12/tugg-custom-cinema/

======
tugg
It feels so nice to get coverage in such a widely read media outlet. Thanks
thwest for the post!

